# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  تحميل برنامج SpeedUpMyPC 2014 6.0.0.0 لتسريع الحاسب وتحسين اتصاله بالانترنت مع السيريال

## رسمى فهمى

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تحميل برنامج SpeedUpMyPC 2014 6.0.0.0 لتسريع الحاسب وتحسين اتصاله بالانترنت مع السيريال




info

تحميل  برنامج تسريع الجهاز SpeedUpMyPC 2014 6.0.0.0 وصيانته بمميزات خيالية جدا  وفريدة لن تجدها الا فى هذا البرنامج العملاق لانه يعمل على تحرير الذاكرة  او الرام لجهازك لكى يجعله اخف واكثر سرعه بالاضافة الى انه يقوم بتحسين  اتصالك بشبكة الانترنت وقيام بفحصل شامل لجميع مكونات وموارد نظامك  وتحليلها وهو عبارة عن مجموعة ادوات وبرامج تعمل معا لتنتج لنا العملاق  SpeedUpMyPC 2014 6.0.0.0 الذى اثبت فاعليته وكفائته فى مجال تسريع وصيانة  الحاسب يقوم بتنظبف الذاكرة تلقائيا وتنظيف سجل الريجيستير وبقايا البرامج  والملفات التى لا غنى عنها والتى تسبب الثقل والبطئ لنظامك بالاضافة الى  تجسين سرعة تحميلك من الانترنت لانه ينظم حركة اتصالك بشبكة الانترنت  والبرنامج كامل بالسيريال.

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

Screen

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*


Download

اولا : لتحميل السيريال لتفعيل البرنامج

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/ttkk4lqpum26



ثانيا : لتحميل برنامج SpeedUpMyPC

JumboFile _ صاروخى
http://jumbofile.net/hy0tj2dgq3my

*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
المصدر : كلمة دوت نت

*

----------

